# Inspection picture....what is it? #2



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So 0-90 ABS pipe. 90' goes to clay then at 93' the roots get heavy.I come to a dead stop and found that in the pic. Any ideas? Backwater valve?

So to further complicate this.....I'm on the backside of an ABS wye that I located. So yes....it goes abs, then clay, then back to ABS. Looking to jet tomorrow.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like it may be a bottle or something to me.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah it looks like a lid to something. How did you post this image?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I take a picture of the screen with my cell phone then crop the pic.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I take a picture of the screen with my cell phone then crop the pic.


Ah. So simple. I showed a co-worker that 1-1/4" loose wound cable we talked about yesterday and he was blown away like I was. He had never heard of such a thing. I also showed him the root ranger and its benefits. He and I are both going into the drain biz and frequently converse about equipment and tools.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's the winning code on a sprite cap.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> It's the winning code on a sprite cap.


Yep definitely looks like a plastic bottle cap.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Yep definitely looks like a plastic bottle cap.


I agree


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> It's the winning code on a sprite cap.


Yup! Just ran the code...redeem for one free iTunes download! At least you'll get a tip outa the job:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe not a sprite cap bot a powerade bottle? Something with a little more size to it.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Ah. So simple. I showed a co-worker that 1-1/4" loose wound cable we talked about yesterday and he was blown away like I was. He had never heard of such a thing. I also showed him the root ranger and its benefits. He and I are both going into the drain biz and frequently converse about equipment and tools.


The root ranger is a beast!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Maybe not a sprite cap bot a powerade bottle? Something with a little more size to it.


I hope it's red powerade. That's my favorite


----------



## plumber luke (Oct 21, 2013)

did you jet it ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope. So what happened was the guy started coming late paying me...."oh can i pay you tomorrow" kinda thing, plus he'd be $10-20 short a couple times. Then he gave me a job the other day and he asked for a 50 kickback. My reply to that was "I don't make money on your digs....should we rethink that policy"? He declined the kickback at that point. So the day of the job he sells the drain job(he pays me, customer pays him) and he makes a little on top. Did the camera and saw this. So he sells a jetting job on the line for the next day with the same deal....he pays me, customer pays him, he makes a little on the top. But then he calls me this morning and says the job is canceled and he's putting in a cleanout. Here's the issue....there's already a cleanout there and the black lid thing is on the upstream of the wye. I asked him about the clay pipe left in there and he says he's gonna leave it. So basically he's having the customer spend alot on money to put something in that's already there that won't fix the problem. He doesn't know yet but my schedule is about to get real packed.


----------

